
Facebook's False Standards - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/facebooks-false-standards-for-not-removing-a-fake-nancy-pelosi-video
======
panarky
_Basic decency, no nudity, and no violent or hateful speech. And after that,
we felt some reluctance to interpose our value system ..._

OK, so the video did not violate Facebook's standards and they decided to
leave it up.

 _... after Facebook learned that the video was a fake, it "slowed down the
virality."_

Wait a minute, the video either broke the rules or it didn't.

If it broke the rules, then take it down.

If it didn't break the rules, then what justification does Facebook have to
bury it?

